# Old Car Audio magazines that you probably didn't even know it existed?



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Are you guys ready to see old Car Audio magazines that you probably didn't even know it existed? (I know that I didn't).
I just found 15 of them in PDF format.


But, I have one stipulation... If you come across anything while reading them about Coustic BassPumps or Linear Power BassVents, please tell me which magazine and page.



https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLMm1qaXkwNW4xcFU/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLNEVqenBVTWpqVjg/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLdjlYck1UTlU2UHM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLS3VSS1hHRDBxLWM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLaDVDc1RZWU1GNnM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLNzdvVHY2NV96WGc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLOXZsdl9uMHVqMzA/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLNXFSSmdwRjFNb1k/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLQnpqMmMzX0gteWM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLVmw4ckltWXRDMXM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLVkRxUlh1ZTJwN1U/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLU196TEJ1QlFRcHM/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLMVhjTUE4X0o3Ymc/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLQjZrdWVXRDZsd2M/view?usp=sharing

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2e4FYsqKvJLVFJONkhnUUpBMlE/view?usp=sharing


----------

